# Butter flavoring in cakes



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

*content removed*


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sorry, LCS, I don't know the stuff, but I'm curious why it's not dairy, if it's natural.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm curious too, but companies don't have to legally provide that information to me. All they can tell me is that it's vegan or address any other allergenic concerns. I'm guessing this is the same "all natural flavor" that margarine companies use for a buttery flavor. I would just use margarine, but the application is for cakes which will be served refrigerated and it makes the cakes too dense.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Well, the "natural" part of it only means that the chemicals used to make the artifical flavor came from a plant source instead of the other, non-natural way (whatever that is). 

In other words, it's a natural artifical flavoring.


----------

